# King’s Peak fishing



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I did some searches and couldn’t find anything even remotely recent, so I’m
Starting a new thread here. I’ll be going to King’s Peak the end of July and while in the general area, would love to spend a couple days fishing as well. 

Does anyone have some advice on what lakes in the area we could do some fishing and have a good time before and after our summit? 

I’ve never been in this area before, so it’s all new.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you going in and out the Henry's Fork?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

We camped at lake Hessie once and the fishing was incredible, but its a couple miles out of the way. If you go in at Henrys fork, Henrys fork lake, Bear and Sawmill might do ok. You might catch a boy scout at Dollar too but It has fish. I've summited 3 times. Next time I go I want to hunt those ptarmingan they've been talking about. On the way in if you take the Henrys lake fork instead of Dollar lake fork about 5 miles in, there's quite a few lakes to try. Both trails join back up again above Dollar. We camp about a mile past Dollar .The hike in to base camp is not hard just far 11 miles. If you want more adventure consider going down the toilet bowl after you summit. Try to summit before noon. Storms try to build. Take a water filter and I would take the short cut at Gun Sight pass to save a couple miles. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Are you going in and out the Henry's Fork?


Yes, I should have stated that, sorry. The plan would be going in and out at Henry's Fork.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

PM Sent.



Vanilla said:


> I did some searches and couldn't find anything even remotely recent, so I'm
> Starting a new thread here. I'll be going to King's Peak the end of July and while in the general area, would love to spend a couple days fishing as well.
> 
> Does anyone have some advice on what lakes in the area we could do some fishing and have a good time before and after our summit?
> ...


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

When you get to the top make sure to take a swig of something to celebrate and it will help with the light head. :O--O:


----------



## sigband (Mar 11, 2021)

7MM RELOADED said:


> We camped at lake Hessie once and the fishing was incredible, but its a couple miles out of the way. If you go in at Henrys fork, Henrys fork lake, Bear and Sawmill might do ok. You might catch a boy scout at Dollar too but It has fish. I've summited 3 times. Next time I go I want to hunt those ptarmingan they've been talking about. On the way in if you take the Henrys lake fork instead of Dollar lake fork about 5 miles in, there's quite a few lakes to try. Both trails join back up again above Dollar. We camp about a mile past Dollar .The hike in to base camp is not hard just far 11 miles. If you want more adventure consider going down the toilet bowl after you summit. Try to summit before noon. Storms try to build. Take a water filter and I would take the short cut at Gun Sight pass to save a couple miles. Let me know if you have any questions


I actually liked that place a lot!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

sigband said:


> I actually liked that place a lot!


Fly fishing or lures. The gold and silver Jake's spin lures have always been pretty successful in most Uinta lakes that hold fish.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Good luck on your fishing their guys.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that responded here and also in PMs, etc. We had a great trip, and even caught a fish or two along the way.


----------

